
Anti-Stokes excitation of solid-state quantum emitters for nanoscale thermometry - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/5/eaav9180
======
ridgeguy
Laser cooling was an interesting thing in David Brin's sci-fi novel Sundiver
[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundiver](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundiver)

------
mrfusion
What are the applications?

~~~
baybal2
A direct one is a thermometer, but I think a much more interesting one is a
possibility of cooling things with a laser.

You shine laser on something with strong anti Stokes luminescence, and cool it
by having reemitted photons carrying away more energy from an object than
being absorbed.

Along the same lines, I suspect an efficient enough gas dynamic laser can be
coerced into working as a heat pump. If true, that can revolutionize cooling
in spacecrafts: ISS have to carry huge radiators weighting almost as much as
its solar panels; imagine replacing them with relatively small lasers.

~~~
pfdietz
I've long thought that beamed power to spacecraft might be combined with laser
cooling to achieve very high power/mass, which is needed for simultaneous high
acceleration + high Isp.

~~~
mrfusion
How would the cooling help?

~~~
pfdietz
Any high Isp propulsion system is limited by the dissipation of waste heat and
the need to radiate it. The mass of the radiators limits the acceleration.
This is the defining difference between real spacecraft and Hollywood
spacecraft.

------
mrfusion
Eli5?

